# wet feeling?



## jo_79

I know other people have far bigger worries than mine but i wanted to ask this.

I got my :bfp: at the weekend so very newly pg but now everytime i stand or move about i feel like ive wet myself lol so i keep rushing to the toilet expecting that my period has come or something - despite strong lines on pg test i just keep thinking that is whats gonna happen. 

Its been a while since my last pregnancy and i cant remember this from last time. I am driving myself mad thinking about it.

Thanks :hug:


----------



## awayagain

Its very normal to be knicker checking all the time hehe, from what I have read on here, lots of people do it!! Its a long time since my last pregnancy and I am struggling to remember too! And I have had a similar situation, I spoke to my doc on monday and he said it is very nomal to have increased vag discharge in early pregnancy, and it's actually classed as a pregnancy symptom! So I would think its nothing to worry about hun.:hug: 

Congratulations and Good Luck!
x


----------



## jo_79

Thanks for that, i have the dr tonight but the one im seeing is a right dragon and just dismisses everything you ever say to her. 

At least its not just me x


----------



## colsy

Sorry if this is asking for TMI, but you say it "feels" like there's a wet feeling, but you don't say whether there is any leakage of anything. The reason I ask is because in the early stages of my previous pg, and now while I am in the 2ww, I have a kind of wet feeling but there's never anything there - no cm, no spotting, no wee :rofl: Like I say, sorry if TMI, but just wondering whether I'm alone in this rather odd symptom.


----------



## lisalove

I had this loads in my first pregnancy, not so much in my second, but an average amount in this one... you are all normal...promise!
xx


----------



## Marg_27

its very common to hav increased CM in pregnancy, it could be jus that, i wouldnt worry too much about it xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I have that too Jo!! Glad you asked :lol: Dont mean to be disgusting but I have loads of what looks like ewcm, all clear and slippery, but with bits of thick creamy white bits in it! Anyone else? :rofl:


----------



## lola

yes! constant wet feeling and increased CM, its just pure class :)


----------



## jo_79

lovely aint it lol 

Ju_bubbs just before the weekend i got like ewcm which really confused me now its just loads of creamy cm - sorry tmi 

i did another test this morning for my own sanity and really dark lines compared to my ones at the weekend so im happy with that :)


----------



## Marg_27

trust me, this is jus the beginnings of us losing any class and dignity, a pregnant lady doesnt hav much of any as much as she tries..... wait for the wind to start :rofl:


----------



## star-dust

Marg_27 said:


> trust me, this is jus the beginnings of us losing any class and dignity, a pregnant lady doesnt hav much of any as much as she tries..... wait for the wind to start :rofl:

that happened to me yesterday! the cats left the room, the gerbils started diggin for fresh air in australia and the hamster looked at me in disgust!!

Jo I did 4 tests at weekend, 2 were cheapies they were really faint , realy wana do another as my digi have died, is yours a long stronger now a few days later? im wonderng whether its worth doing another


----------



## Ju_bubbs

mine aint got as strong as I'd like just yet.. but I did an opk this morning and they've gone mega dark again, and my fern test is ferining like mad:rofl:


----------



## jo_79

star-dust said:


> that happened to me yesterday! the cats left the room, the gerbils started diggin for fresh air in australia and the hamster looked at me in disgust!!
> 
> Jo I did 4 tests at weekend, 2 were cheapies they were really faint , realy wana do another as my digi have died, is yours a long stronger now a few days later? im wonderng whether its worth doing another

that is so funny :rofl:

i did a frer and a superdrug cheap one today and the lines are so much different today, the test line is the same as the control line if not darker and at the weekend they were very faint. ive still got a conception digi ready to use next week just to check!

i was never like this with my other 2 pregnancies at all! found out i was pregnant and got on with it.


----------



## jo_79

these are the ones from sunday and today
 



Attached Files:







1st feb test.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 30









4th feb test.JPG
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## samzi

Ju_bubbs said:


> I have that too Jo!! Glad you asked :lol: Dont mean to be disgusting but I have loads of what looks like ewcm, all clear and slippery, but with bits of thick creamy white bits in it! Anyone else? :rofl:


*raises hand* me! im having exactly the same J. Hopefully it means positive things:happydance:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Those lines are great Jo!!!!!! FX'd samzi.. sounds like a good sign! Either taht or we're both abnornal! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:
testing tomo, hope i get at least a faint BFP but will see x


----------



## dizzy duck

Increased CM is common in pregnancy so try not to worry about it, its totally normal, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## pkbaby

Hiya,

First: wet is normal--me too, especially when I am walking around. 

Second: The HPT only tests yes or no. Sometimes there may not be much reagent; sometimes your urine may be too dilute. A blood test should tell you for sure. So you shouldn't read too much into how dark your line is. If it is there you are pregnant. Yay! Go to your doctor.

I tested early; I had a very faint line, which took way more than 10 minutes. (I know I should have thrown it out, but I really wanted it bad.) Went to the doctor and they gave me another urine test, waited the two minutes-- negative. She ordered a blood test and there it was.:bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Sinead

I'm still on knicker watch - still have those "wet" days - yuk


----------



## Mercury

Not to discourage or disgust you, but it actually gets heavier as the weeks go along.

Up until 7 weeks, I only had the wet feeling and maybe one time of discharge but now as I am almost 11 weeks I cannot help but wear the very thin panty liner and change it 3-4 times a day.

Moral of the story? Buy very thin panty liners and save those black panties/knickers from the color burn! :rofl:


----------

